# ID'ing an old MTD



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

MTD Snowflite 5/24
I took a pic of the model number, but I didn't realize there was a 3 digit number before the 550-000. Looking at the pics can anyone tell me what year/model this is?
Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you but that's a nice looking blower and looks to be in pretty good condition. Try posting the engine numbers as well. Give us some more info the go by. That's a Tecumseh engine. Numbers should be right on top.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

It looks nicer in the pics than in real life. 
Yes, it's a Tecumseh. A guy is asking $100 for it, but he couldn't get it started, and he lives 25 minutes away.

One thing that I noticed that concerned me is that the axle lets the wheels slide side to side about an inch. He said he tried to see if he could take the play out and didn't see anything missing or broken.
It doesn't seem like it should do that.
He said his kid wants the motor for a go cart, so I was thinking of offering him $20 for the blower and he can keep the motor, and I could put a Predator on it.
But with so much side to side axle play, I'm wondering if it's just worn out, or is that something that can be fixed?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats one of the last good mtds. i would get it


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_
Welcome to the Forum BillyM!
1" side to side is a lot of slop. I think I would give it a miss unless one of our more learned friends here has a simple solution to the issue.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

That's kind of what I'm thinking too Blue Hill.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I went to the mtdparts site, and went through the MTD>legacy > Snowflite >Snow Throwers > 1985 > MDL 550 > (last file)

And while I cannot completely verify, that this is the diagram for the machine, it looks darn close. And as you can see, there are sleeve bearing to prevent the lateral movement. And like others have already mentioned, those look like something that could be fabricated.

http://partstream.arinet.com/Image?arik=555qPs25Mt463866f2mt&arib=MTF2&arim=lq-SeaZ2XvOGMfQZT8AgPQ2&aria=9N4b529nq0ZT5gVH7Nsurg2&ariz=1&ariv=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mtdparts.com%2Fequipment%2Fmtdparts%2Fpartfinder

on edit, well the link doesn't work. But if you search mtdparts, an enter your numbers, then follow my path, you should see it.


----------

